# Actor Michael Clarke Duncan Dead at 54



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Not sure if you guys have heard but Actor Michael Clarke Duncan Died at 54 today.

In honor of him, I will watch "The Green Mile" tonight.

He was a great actor and very young. He will be missed. 

RIP Michael Clarke Duncan.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh wow! The Green mile was by far his crown jewel. He will be missed.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

wow first ive heard of this.may he rest in peace,and condolences to his family.he was a cool actor no doubt.ive seen the green mile a bunch of times.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

That's a bummer... I feel for his friends and family.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

I nearly read for his part in the Green Mile way back then. The movie was filmed in my city of Nashville and someone I knew at the local film board wanted me to read for the part. It would up not happening but it didn't matter...Michael Clarke Duncan was perfect for the role. I couldn't have done what we put up on film.


----------

